# Airflo Speedline Sunday Ride



## Freqman1 (Feb 24, 2013)

So its in the 70s today here in Dixie so I talked the girlfriend into riding something besides the Miss America and she likes the Shelby as well. V/r Shawn


----------



## Nickinator (Feb 24, 2013)

Wish we had weather like that right now! Looks like you guys had a great time, love the rides!

Nick.



Freqman1 said:


> So its in the 70s today here in Dixie so I talked the girlfriend into riding something besides the Miss America and she likes the Shelby as well. V/r Shawn


----------



## slick (Feb 24, 2013)

Right on Shawn! Love seeing other Shelby's being ridden. Weather looked perfect out for a ride. 

I was riding my No Nose as well on saturday pulling my 2 kids behind me in a trailer. 70+ lbs of bundles of joy behind a Shelby. Does it get any better? Nope! 

Go "Team Shelby"!!! Shirts are in the works. I promise. Just want them to be perfect. The catch is, you have to come ride in Long Beach this summer on your Airflow with the Cyclone Coaster gang to get you shirt with the rest of "Team Shelby". HAHA!! Just kiddin. It would be kool to ride with you though.


----------



## poolboy1 (Feb 24, 2013)

Nice Shawn! I finally pulled one of mine out and started working on it today.


----------



## OldRider (Feb 24, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 25, 2013)

slick said:


> Right on Shawn! Love seeing other Shelby's being ridden. Weather looked perfect out for a ride.
> 
> I was riding my No Nose as well on saturday pulling my 2 kids behind me in a trailer. 70+ lbs of bundles of joy behind a Shelby. Does it get any better? Nope!
> 
> Go "Team Shelby"!!! Shirts are in the works. I promise. Just want them to be perfect. The catch is, you have to come ride in Long Beach this summer on your Airflow with the Cyclone Coaster gang to get you shirt with the rest of "Team Shelby". HAHA!! Just kiddin. It would be kool to ride with you though.




Hey Slick,
    I'm gonna try to make it out for a CC late summer/early fall but I'll be flying out so someone will have to loan me a bike! V/r Shawn


----------



## John (Feb 25, 2013)

Shawn, I have a Shelby for you to ride, just get here for the ride.
John


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Feb 25, 2013)

*Shelby Ride - Time & Place*



slick said:


> Right on Shawn! Love seeing other Shelby's being ridden. Weather looked perfect out for a ride.
> 
> I was riding my No Nose as well on saturday pulling my 2 kids behind me in a trailer. 70+ lbs of bundles of joy behind a Shelby. Does it get any better? Nope!
> 
> Go "Team Shelby"!!! Shirts are in the works. I promise. Just want them to be perfect. The catch is, you have to come ride in Long Beach this summer on your Airflow with the Cyclone Coaster gang to get you shirt with the rest of "Team Shelby". HAHA!! Just kiddin. It would be kool to ride with you though.




*Slick -- This is the year of the Shelby as I told you in my bicycle calendar so to speak - I am one ahead on the " ride a different Shelby each month this year " program


As far as a time & a place -- how about the Cyclone Coaster ride ( a good place ) & we can make it the month Shawn makes it out ( a good time )


ALSO -- I have the Shelby shirt idea that I talked to you about - I finished it a while back - just haven't had any time to get any printed


& Shawn - I second John's offer of a Shelby for you to ride out here --


Ride Vintage -- Frank*


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 25, 2013)

Thanks for the offer Frank! I know Scott S. will be somewhat disappointed--he wanted me to ship my Super Streamline out and have a Huffman outing but I'll be doing good to ship myself out this year! I'm one of those overworked underpaid federal workers who is about to take a 20% pay cut thanks to a bunch of imbeciles in Congress who can't do the job we're paying them to do. Ok I'm done venting --back to bikes. I notice those Shelbys as former J.R. Planck bikes. I was always curious about the 'moustache' handlebars on the girls bike though. I have never seen another set of these. Were these someones creation or a legitimate offering? V/r Shawn


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Feb 25, 2013)

Very nice bicycles !!!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Feb 25, 2013)

*Yep - J R Planck Restored these - Bars are Wald legit*



Freqman1 said:


> Thanks for the offer Frank! I know Scott S. will be somewhat disappointed--he wanted me to ship my Super Streamline out and have a Huffman outing but I'll be doing good to ship myself out this year! I'm one of those overworked underpaid federal workers who is about to take a 20% pay cut thanks to a bunch of imbeciles in Congress who can't do the job we're paying them to do. Ok I'm done venting --back to bikes. I notice those Shelbys as former J.R. Planck bikes. I was always curious about the 'moustache' handlebars on the girls bike though. I have never seen another set of these. Were these someones creation or a legitimate offering? V/r Shawn




The mens bicycle was in the encyclopedia of bicycles twice - I forgot which volume 1 or 2 -- I got the pair up at Copake a few years back -- the bicycles are stunning in person - The girls bars were manufactured by Wald not sure when to when -- but they kinda fit the look of the ladies bicycle -- I thought they were over the top & actually found the second set at a local bike shop up high on the display wall - never seen them anywhere - so I bought them for my other ladies Airflo -- Shipping a bike out here to ride - to much work & money & hopefully it doesnt get lost or damaged in the process -- loaner is the way to go -- Don't work too hard - life is too short -- Ride Vintage - Frank


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 25, 2013)

Hey John,
    I hope you bought that girls Shelby off Frank so you can whip up a set of those moustache bars--actually two sets--you still have my address don't you! V/r Shawn


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Feb 25, 2013)

*Actually ...............................*



Freqman1 said:


> Hey John,
> I hope you bought that girls Shelby off Frank so you can whip up a set of those moustache bars--actually two sets--you still have my address don't you! V/r Shawn




No ... John did not buy that ladies Airflo -- the pair of Shelby Airflos are still together enjoying their time together -- yeah the bars a crazy -- Ride Vintage -- Frank


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 25, 2013)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> No ... John did not buy that ladies Airflo -- the pair of Shelby Airflos are still together enjoying their time together -- yeah the bars a crazy -- Ride Vintage -- Frank




Hey Frank,
   I was talking about the girls Airflo you had for sale. It needs a pair of those bars and I thought if he made one set he could make an extra set for my girls bike! V/r Shawn


----------



## bricycle (Feb 25, 2013)

I don't see any bikes in the first photo....?


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 25, 2013)

bricycle said:


> I don't see any bikes in the first photo....?




Yep she is pretty easy on the eyes! V/r Shawn


----------



## poolboy1 (Feb 25, 2013)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> *Slick -- This is the year of the Shelby as I told you in my bicycle calendar so to speak - I am one ahead on the " ride a different Shelby each month this year " program
> 
> 
> As far as a time & a place -- how about the Cyclone Coaster ride ( a good place ) & we can make it the month Shawn makes it out ( a good time )
> ...





Those are the coolest bike very nice pair. I love Shelby bicycles they have one of the best lines.


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 25, 2013)

slick said:


> Right on Shawn! Love seeing other Shelby's being ridden. Weather looked perfect out for a ride.
> 
> I was riding my No Nose as well on saturday pulling my 2 kids behind me in a trailer. 70+ lbs of bundles of joy behind a Shelby. Does it get any better? Nope!
> 
> Go "Team Shelby"!!! Shirts are in the works. I promise. Just want them to be perfect. The catch is, you have to come ride in Long Beach this summer on your Airflow with the Cyclone Coaster gang to get you shirt with the rest of "Team Shelby". HAHA!! Just kiddin. It would be kool to ride with you though.




 OMG!

 Does this mean, that I'm going to have to buy a Shelby?

Anybody got a Lindy for sale?


----------



## poolboy1 (Feb 25, 2013)

You can ride the green and red one Shawn if you want. The other wont be done for a while just checking how everything fits then off to paint.


----------



## poolboy1 (Feb 25, 2013)

cyclingday said:


> OMG!
> 
> Does this mean, that I'm going to have to buy a Shelby?
> 
> Anybody got a Lindy for sale?




I was told you have one of everything.....LOL!!


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 25, 2013)

poolboy1 said:


> I was told you have one of everything.....LOL!!




 Not quite, but I guess a Shelby's next.


----------



## slick (Feb 25, 2013)

Ok boys. So what month are we calling the "Team Shelby" ride? How about June? July is my San Farncisco ride. I'm working on an Airflow for a friend in the garage which should be done by then also. I will be on my Black one, Karla on her girls one, etc.... So there is 3 from Norcal going. Maybe I can get Jim Frazier to ride his Hiawatha Arrow? HINT HINT JIM!!


----------



## slick (Feb 25, 2013)

cyclingday said:


> Not quite, but I guess a Shelby's next.




I know you hate the long nose Airflow. Maybe a Hiawatha Arrow will suit you better? If i have mine re-restored by then i can bring it for you to ride??


----------



## poolboy1 (Feb 25, 2013)

Count me in for the ride.


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 26, 2013)

Probably the soonest I'm going to make it out is the Sep ride. I have my daughter for the summer and will probably be in DC in Aug. That shouldn't stop you from doing two! V/r Shawn


----------



## blasterracing (Feb 26, 2013)

*Shelby Ride*

How about all you guys come to Shelby and ride!  LOL.  Actually, I am just jealous.  I have tried to perk interest around here for years about owning and riding Shelbys, but it just doesn't work.  Local people just can't grasp the importance of what used to be manufactured here in Shelby.

Tim Newmeyer
Shelby, Ohio


----------



## poolboy1 (Feb 26, 2013)

Tim.. When or should i say if.. You ever make it this way you can ride any of my bikes.

Ethan


----------



## blasterracing (Feb 26, 2013)

*Shelby*

Thanks for the offer Ethan.  Very much appreciated.  If I ever make it out your way, I will take you up on that offer.  In the mean time, all you west coast guys, take care of those Shelbys and enjoy riding them.  It's cool to see all the interest being generated in them again out your way.

Tim Newmeyer
Shelby, Ohio


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 26, 2013)

blasterracing said:


> How about all you guys come to Shelby and ride!  LOL.  Actually, I am just jealous.  I have tried to perk interest around here for years about owning and riding Shelbys, but it just doesn't work.  Local people just can't grasp the importance of what used to be manufactured here in Shelby.
> 
> Tim Newmeyer
> Shelby, Ohio




I believe Kim Heuberger tried like hell to make it happen and I think it left him feeling pretty disappointed. I don't think he even collects bicycles anymore. V/r Shawn


----------



## blasterracing (Feb 26, 2013)

*Shelbys*



Freqman1 said:


> I believe Kim Heuberger tried like hell to make it happen and I think it left him feeling pretty disappointed. I don't think he even collects bicycles anymore. V/r Shawn




Kim lives just a few minutes from me and helped me get carried away collecting Shelbys for years.  Yes, he did try to make a go of things around here.  My family always supported anything he did and made sure we showed up at everything he did with some of our bikes or memorabilia.  He has gotten completely out of the the bikes.  Unfortunately, he really didn't push the riding of the bikes.  He kind of hoarded everything.  We would ride our mens and womens Speedlines and my son would ride either his 20" Duck or another 20" Shelby tank bike at parades to try to get people out with them.  I know of several high end Shelbys here in town that haven't seen the light of day in over 30 years.


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 26, 2013)

blasterracing said:


> I know of several high end Shelbys here in town that haven't seen the light of day in over 30 years.




 I wouldn't mind getting some of those high end Shelbys out into the light of day. A west coast sea breeze might do them some good.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Feb 26, 2013)

*Hey I am game to help bring them out of their 30 year itch to be ridden*



cyclingday said:


> I wouldn't mind getting some of those high end Shelbys out into the light of day. A west coast sea breeze might do them some good.




Count me in to carpool with you to help the Shelby of Ohio dusting off of the high end Shelby bicycles for a West Coast tour -- ride vintage - Frank


----------



## El Roth (Feb 28, 2013)

Ill be there..anyone in so Cal can loan my ole lady a Shelby? I promise she will give it back..it wont be easy...lol
  All I need is a lobdell seat then im done!

Gonna be AWESOME!!!!


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 28, 2013)

I may try to make June and do it as a mini vacation with my 16 year old daughter. Kinda depends on cost-between plane tickets, rental car, and hotel it could be a really expensive bike ride! V/r Shawn


----------



## slick (Feb 28, 2013)

I'm down for June. Father's Day weekend in Pomona is always good as well. Huge car show/swap meet at the fairgrounds.


----------



## rebirthbikes (Mar 1, 2013)

*Vent away my friend...*



Freqman1 said:


> Thanks for the offer Frank! I know Scott S. will be somewhat disappointed--he wanted me to ship my Super Streamline out and have a Huffman outing but I'll be doing good to ship myself out this year! I'm one of those overworked underpaid federal workers who is about to take a 20% pay cut thanks to a bunch of imbeciles in Congress who can't do the job we're paying them to do. Ok I'm done venting --back to bikes. I notice those Shelbys as former J.R. Planck bikes. I was always curious about the 'moustache' handlebars on the girls bike though. I have never seen another set of these. Were these someones creation or a legitimate offering? V/r Shawn





Hey shawn I found this online today and it made me think of you...
http://pac.signon.org/sign/paycuts-for-congress-1.fb23?source=s.fb&r_by=5895768


----------

